# The Shell



## Charlotte (Jul 15, 2009)

First of all if anybody read my question about my girl Lickity Split and not eating--she is doing well now and is more active. Thanks to all who responded to me!

Is there anything anybody out there does for their shell? Lickity's is very dry looking and scarred/scratched from flipping over on my mom's patio trying to climb the steps. I never really noticed it before until comparing her to her lttle buddy who is very smooth and shiny.
I met a woman who is way into desert tortoises and she said she puts baby oil on them when they first come out of hybernation. Hmmm...that doesn't sound right to me but what do you think? I don't care how she looks, just wondered if there was some routine or conditioning thing I could do for her shell.
Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 15, 2009)

In my opinion, warm water and a soft brush is all that is needed for a tortoise's shell. They do make compounds that is supposed to help lubricate a shell, but in my opinion all they do is make YOU feel good about it. They do nothing for the tortoise, and might be harmful. If you put something on the shell, such as baby oil, then dirt or dust clings to it and the next thing you know you have an over-heated tortoise. They live just fine in the wild without any conditioners on them, and they can live just fine in your yard au natural!

Yvonne


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 15, 2009)

I agree. I would never put anything on a tort that they don't get in the wild--same thing with everything else in captivity such as enclosures and diet, I try to mimic natural conditions as much as possible.

As long as it is not bleeding, bone is not showing, etc, I would leave it alone. If you want to post pictures we can confirm it's nothing to worry about, and just prevent in the future.


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you. Yes, I thought the baby oil thing sounded weird. I never would think to do anything to condition the shell at all until she said that. I am attaching a pic, not sure if you can see how she is quite rough and kind of raised ridges. It's not horrible or anything. Just obsessing on her right now....


----------



## LBSKUNK (Jul 16, 2009)

The shell looks beautiful to me! Nothing wrong with him


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree her shell looks beautiful and healthy. I would not put anything but water and a soft brush on her. To me her shell looks just like a beautiful tort should look.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 16, 2009)

You're right...you're obsessing!!!

If you notice in your picture the very center of that one scute is reflecting back the flash of your camera. If that were really dry, like you believe, there would be no reflection. The shell is perfectly fine!! And the ridges are spurts of growth. Every tortoise has them.

Yvonne


----------



## bettinge (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree, she is fine. Good for another 95 years or so!


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 19, 2009)

Aaaah interesting. Cool ~~thanks everyone!


----------

